# Pre-paid credit cards?



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great.

I am curious as to what folks think about pre-paid credit cards?

I am thinking about the Walmart one-

https://www.walmartmoneycard.com/walmart/about-our-products

It looks like it works worldwide so should be find for overseas purchases.

Looking for thoughts as I am not sure I want to use the one from my regular bank anymore.

Best regards, tony


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

:first::first::first:

They are also available at drug stores like Rite-Aid...............


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I hear one of the big benefits with these cards is that you
don't have to give a SS# on the initial purchase, which is why
many illegal's use them.......


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't think it can be called a credit card if it is prepaid. 

I think you are wise to shift to a prepaid card to control the cash flow but you are still better off buying from trusted sources to minimise fraud occurrence. In my opinion, nothing replaces initial due diligence and when purchasing online, the term "caveat emptor" is very true indeed.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

History has proven that even them most reputable companies
have struggled with issues in this area.....
In fact, it happened just a few yrs ago.
Records can be compromised.
Tony is on the right track.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> History has proven that even them most reputable companies
> have struggled with issues in this area.....
> In fact, it happened just a few yrs ago.
> Records can be compromised.
> Tony is on the right track.


Al, in addition to this, I have very disturbing news concerning a usually reliable vendor.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I hear one of the big benefits with these cards is that you
> don't have to give a SS# on the initial purchase, which is why
> many illegal's use them.......


Interesting. In all of the years I've bought things with credit or debit cards, I've never had to give my social or even the last four digits to purchase any items online or in the store worldwide.

If you had to before Al, did it come back to be a scam?

Pre-paid cards are a great idea, especially for protection against fraud and bogus charges out of your checking account and credit card. Although I use two checking accounts. One for my daily life, bills, paychecks, and etc. The other I use for cigars, gambling, and etc. Both accounts are linked so it's easy to move money back and forth. If I know I'm going to spend $600 for a box of Espy's, then I transfer the $600 from my main checking account to the my second account to used to buy the cigars with my debit card linked to that account. I rarely keep money in the second account and when I have a deposit made from my football winnings, it gets pulled out within 24 hours and goes into my main account.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Tony, I think it is wise and a great idea brother...I think the pre-paid route for purchasing is the safest...if such a thing!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Al, in addition to this, I have very disturbing news concerning a usually reliable vendor.


I think we shop in the same places.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Interesting. In all of the years I've bought things with credit or debit cards, I've never had to give my social or even the last four digits to purchase any items online or in the store worldwide.
> 
> If you had to before Al, did it come back to be a scam?
> 
> Pre-paid cards are a great idea, especially for protection against fraud and bogus charges out of your checking account and credit card. Although I use two checking accounts. One for my daily life, bills, paychecks, and etc. The other I use for cigars, gambling, and etc. Both accounts are linked so it's easy to move money back and forth. If I know I'm going to spend $600 for a box of Espy's, then I transfer the $600 from my main checking account to the my second account to used to buy the cigars with my debit card linked to that account. I rarely keep money in the second account and when I have a deposit made from my football winnings, it gets pulled out within 24 hours and goes into my main account.


Dave
I should have been more clear.
When re-charging a pre-paid card, most require a SS#.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Al, in addition to this, I have very disturbing news concerning a usually reliable vendor.


Is this cencerning the vendor that sent out Emails last weekend. I got one as well, I just ignored mine as something just don't feel right about asking the customer to do this. Please PM me and let me know if this vendor can no longer do trusted, luckily I do have other vendors but this is the one I most regularly use. Thanks.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> I should have been more clear.
> When re-charging a pre-paid card, most require a SS#.


Ahhh ok I had no idea. Thank you for heads up if I ever need to purchase one.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Al, in addition to this, I have very disturbing news concerning a usually reliable vendor.


Yep. It can even happen to people with great track records, so prepaid cards would work. I spent an hour with my bank the other day straightening things out and getting a new card because of that.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

How about reversing charges on a pre paid if you needed to?


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok, thanks all for the great thoughts. I was thinking this was a good direction to go. So would you order one from the link I put in and then it would have my name and address associated with it? Or do I go buy one at Walmart the store and it would have no name or address? But wouldn't I need a billing name and address for the vendor?

Sorry, I am a newb at this type of thing.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

smelvis said:


> How about reversing charges on a pre paid if you needed to?


Read all terms and conditions with the card. Many will allow charge reversals.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

How does it work with respect to billing addresses?

Do you have to register the card with a billing address before you can purchase online? I would imagine this would have to be the case since online retailers confirm the billing address / zip code while authorizing the card.

Ive been using virtual credit card numbers with my CC. But prepaid sounds like a good way to go too if its easy to do.

David


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> :first::first::first:
> 
> They are also available at drug stores like Rite-Aid...............


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And they are good up to $500!
No need to give social security # unless you recharge it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> How about reversing charges on a pre paid if you needed to?


:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> I should have been more clear.
> When re-charging a pre-paid card, most require a SS#.


What? You do not give your SS# to anyone except heath providers, IRS, DOT and of course Social Security itself. If they will not just recharge the card then I would just pick up another one.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

jakesmokes said:


> How does it work with respect to billing addresses?
> 
> Do you have to register the card with a billing address before you can purchase online? I would imagine this would have to be the case since online retailers confirm the billing address / zip code while authorizing the card.
> 
> ...


No need to register an address to use the card. I never do.


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

most credit cards also have an option called "shop safe" or something similarly named. What it does is generate a temporary credit card number for you that is only good for a certain amount that you specify. Once used, the number is no longer valid. This method is suggested for most online purchases including international. 

The benefit of this is you only get one bill and your dispute rights are still intact.

check with your credit card company to see if its offered.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

havanajohn said:


> No need to register an address to use the card. I never do.


So you just enter whatever billing address and it just takes it?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

jakesmokes said:


> So you just enter whatever billing address and it just takes it?


I have my account already set up with the vendor, and yes that is it, no problem. They already have my address from previous orders.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

But... my understanding is that... the billing address for a "real" credit card must match the billing address specified. Otherwise the charge is declined. This must not be the case in prepaids?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

jakesmokes said:


> But... my understanding is that... the billing address for a "real" credit card must match the billing address specified. Otherwise the charge is declined. This must not be the case in prepaids?


David I cannot answer that. it May be different for a prepaid card as you say.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

No worries. I may give it a try.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Casey Jones said:


> most credit cards also have an option called "shop safe" or something similarly named. What it does is generate a temporary credit card number for you that is only good for a certain amount that you specify. Once used, the number is no longer valid. This method is suggested for most online purchases including international.
> 
> The benefit of this is you only get one bill and your dispute rights are still intact.
> 
> check with your credit card company to see if its offered.


I need to look into this.

Thanks bro!


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

Good post,Good info!
Ernie


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

gator_79 said:


> Is this cencerning the vendor that sent out Emails last weekend. I got one as well, I just ignored mine as something just don't feel right about asking the customer to do this. Please PM me and let me know if this vendor can no longer do trusted, luckily I do have other vendors but this is the one I most regularly use. Thanks.


I asked this question via PM to some BOTLs but some ignored them . I guess i should've PM'ed you instead:brick:

No worries though, it would seem that this vendor has changed their practices and so far seem to be back on track.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CBR said:


> I asked this question via PM to some BOTLs but some ignored them . I guess i should've PM'ed you instead:brick:
> 
> No worries though, it would seem that this vendor has changed their practices and so far seem to be back on track.


Did you really expect to P.M members of the forum,Who don't know you as you never spend anytime here. About activities against the law and really expect to get an answer. To Boot you also asked for a receipt that the P.m was read.
:brick::brick::brick::brick::brick:
:flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

CBR said:


> I asked this question via PM to some BOTLs but some ignored them . I guess i should've PM'ed you instead:brick:
> 
> No worries though, it would seem that this vendor has changed their practices and so far seem to be back on track.





TonyBrooklyn said:


> Did you really expect to P.M members of the forum,Who don't know you as you never spend anytime here. About activities against the law and really expect to get an answer. To Boot you also asked for a receipt that the P.m was read.
> :brick::brick::brick::brick::brick:
> :flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


Sending a PM to someone you don't know, asking about something sensitive like that might seem a bit dodgy to some. I'm not surprised you didn't get any concrete answers, especially from the older brothers on here. Nothing personal though, it's just that a lot of people don't know you around here.

But calling someone out in public for not answering your PM is not very classy if you ask me :nono:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I think all the questions that pertain to Pre-Paid
credit cards have been answered. Let's close this up
before it goes sideways ...


----------

